# G10 strap advice, please.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ok, the CWC G10 arrived and I love it!









I have three Nato straps in different colours but they look a bit macho to go to a wedding or some such nonsense. I have â€œdressyâ€ watches but why not go to a â€œdoâ€ in a G10?

What do you guys reckon a good alternative would be to a Nato strap for such occasions? Bearing in mind the wire lugs.

What would it look like with a Flieger?

Thanks,

Stan.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Considering the solid bars strap choice could be a bit limited. How about one of Roys Flieger straps in brown? Perhaps Roy could post a picture of this combination as he obviously has loads of time to fill watch picture requests  !!! This would, perhaps, give the G10 a dressier look. Having said that what does it matter what watch you wear to the wedding? Wear whatever you feel comfortable with, is there a dress code for watches to wear at weddings?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Paul,

There is a dress code when you're married 
















Just a quick strap swap, not permanent then back to the Nato









Cheers,

Stan.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Stan

How about the leather NATO style straps that Roy sells ?? Another possibility.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Foggy(or Fogster!).

I'll have a look at the leather Nato, but for the few times I'll have to "***** up" the G10, why bother.

If I incur the rath of the enemy, I shall fight(and be defeated as usual) to the last drop of my sanity!

There's nawt wrong with the G10 as it is on a standard Nato IMVHO. Belting watch. So stuff the little bugger!(wife).

In the best possible taste









Cheers,

Stan.


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Stan,

I like some military (or military-styled) watches myself. If you don't mind my asking, which colours of Nato straps do you have?

Regards

Mike (dashcracker)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Mike,

I've got an olive, a khaki and black. The black spends its time on a Vostok, mostly.

The G10 is a belting watch IMHO 

Take care,

Stan.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

I know you might not want to butcher your new watch. But ive got 3 of these and they are a great watch. I removed the bars on one of them and drilled out the lugs to accept a standard civilian strap. You'd need a good little drill press and a decent vernier calipers to line the holes up but its quite easy. Cheers, James.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2003)

Oh and ive got an old hamilton that i drilled but that went wrong. I used a dremmel tool with the drill press stand you can get for them and the dremmel slipped out of the stand and routed out a nice deep groove along the side of my beloved Hamilton. On the CWC i used my little lathe and a watch clamp which i modified to give access to the lugs. Because i wanted them drilled all the way through i drilled from the outside of the lug. Its hard to get it dead straight drilling from the inside and you have to mark the drill bit off so as not to run to far


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi James,

Sorry about your Hamilton. I don't have a drill stand but I do have a dremmel. The thought of going near a watch with a dremmel scares me after I almost melted a crystal









I don't have the guts, but thanks for the advice 

Take care,

Stan.


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Stan,

I've got a brand new grey Nato, (I don't know why because I hate one piece straps) it's yours if you want it, let me know.

ps

If you don't want it you'll end up with "bugger all."

Regards

Mike (dashcracker)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Mike that's very kind, I'll e-mail you









There is plenty of room in the "Bugger All" club for anyone interested! No qualifications needed other than a sense of humour









Take care,

Stan.


----------



## dashcracker (Sep 1, 2003)

Hi Stan,

you are most welcome, as is yours and everybody else's sense of humour on this forum. Some forums start out having a laugh but they always seem to fall into squabbles and finger-pointing, name calling and all sorts of nastiness, for many and various reasons. I mean, I have never been involved in any of that, but if it isn't fun anymore, I go walkies. This place seems different, and long may it continue. (Hacking little b*st*rds notwithstanding).

Yours in fun

Mike (dashcracker)


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hello Mike,

I know what you mean.







I donâ€™t intend to fall out with anyone, but, there will always be someone with a bug up their arse about something. â€œMy parts are bigger than yoursâ€ is the most common cause. Most people whoâ€™ve faced death a couple of times realise that weâ€™re only here for a while! 

To those others, when they kick off, I have a tendency to get a bit ruthless. But thatâ€™s a bad thing, I think. Why show my arse to someone like that?

Itâ€™s good that, on this forum, we have some "real" people. I love watches, for sure. But not at the expense of more valuable things, like people. Most people inhabiting this forum are not simply obsessed with watches or how much they cost. I could go out and blow my savings on a very expensive watch (or five). But other people come first, not my fetish.

I see many characters on this forum but none, as yet, that are â€œnastyâ€. Thatâ€™s why Iâ€™m here, and because our host has treated me with respect.

The good guys always find their own kind!  

Stick with us, Mike.

Take care,

Stan.


----------

